# Hilfe bei Hausaufgaben



## WegTomas (29. Apr 2020)

Hallo, ich habe Probleme bei meiner Hausaufgabe ich verstehe nicht ganz was von mir bei dieser Aufgabe erwartet wird und wie ich vorgehen soll.

hier ist die Aufgabe: https://ibb.co/99y5LFx

Ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt ein weiteres Diagramm erstellen soll oder das vorhandene Diagramm in einen Java Code verfassen soll.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## httpdigest (29. Apr 2020)

Du meinst den Absatz unten?


> Aufgaben. 1. Setzen Sie das Implementationsdiagramm von dieser Seite in Java um. [...]


Ich denke, das ist sehr eindeutig.


----------



## WegTomas (29. Apr 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst den Absatz unten?
> 
> Ich denke, das ist sehr eindeutig.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort, nun ist mein problem das ich nicht wirklich der beste in programmieren bin wo soll ich ansetzen bzw. wie soll ich anfangen. Brauche ich nur hintenAnstellen und sprechstundenBeenden als klassen?


----------



## httpdigest (29. Apr 2020)

Im Implementationsdiagramm (das grüne) gibt es genau drei Klassen:
- Buero
- Person
- Queue

Diese heissen genau so wie sie dort angegeben sind und sollen wohl auch direkt als Klassen in Java (mit diesen jeweiligen Namen) implementiert werden.

Weisst du, wie man solche Diagramm liest?


----------



## WegTomas (29. Apr 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Im Implementationsdiagramm (das grüne) gibt es genau drei Klassen:
> - Buero
> - Person
> - Queue
> ...


Nein nicht wirklich bzw. weiß ich nicht wie man sie umsetzt


----------



## WegTomas (29. Apr 2020)

ok die Klasse Person habe ich jetzt verstanden und umgesetzt jetzt aber weiß ich nicht wie ich in der klasse buero die Methoden erstellen soll


----------



## mihe7 (29. Apr 2020)

Das "+" steht für public, der Methodenname ist klar und der Typ wird in UML per ":" vom Namen getrennt.

+hintenAnstellen(p : Person) : void

ist in Java

```
public void hintenAnstellen(Person p) {
    // Implementierung
}
```


----------



## WegTomas (29. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das "+" steht für public, der Methodenname ist klar und der Typ wird in UML per ":" vom Namen getrennt.
> 
> +hintenAnstellen(p : Person) : void
> 
> ...


Jetzt habe ich es verstanden Danke ^^


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (1. Mai 2020)

Tut euch zusammen wenn nötig https://www.java-forum.org/thema/methode-einlassen-und-sprechstundenbeenden-implementieren.188167/


----------

